# Recommend battery for mini Losi etc.



## Flora (May 24, 2017)

Losi mini 8ight battery tray size: 100mmx 30.5mmx18.5mm, and I recommend Gens ace 1400 3s, 2200 2s (87.2m Length x 34m Width x 20mm Height) fit for this model and more mini scale, like traxxas 1/16 etc. here is Lipo Battery for 1/14 Mini 8ight DB list.


----------

